# What's Pegoretti up to?



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

A new model? A one-off? An experiment?
http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2008/12/dario-pegoretti-experiments-with-newvex.html


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

Looks like an experimental one-off new model. 

Dario & Richie already collaborated on a tubeset, so it doesn't surprise me that such close peers might share parts as well as ideas, inspiration, beverages...


----------

